# First Kill



## Rowdy25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello all. Like to report first bowkill at 6:10pm on 10/29. Last day of fall bow in NJ. Im posting this in the Noob section, I dont think I have enough posts logged to start a thread. Would like to thank JerseyRay for showing me this site, and for teaching me how to become a bow hunter. BTW it was a small 7 pointer


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

way to go! keep up the good work!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Rowdy25. Have fun here.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## NYSigma (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm very new to archery and deer hunting. I just bought my first climbing tree stand for $50. Super excited about it.


----------



## jrbassdog (Nov 22, 2010)

congradulations there is nothin like a kill with a bow


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Man congrats on your kill! My first was a small 7 point! He is immortalized on my wall now  Welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## .284 (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome and congrats. Nice way to start.


----------



## .284 (Oct 5, 2010)

NYSigma said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm very new to archery and deer hunting. I just bought my first climbing tree stand for $50. Super excited about it.


Welcome. CHECK that stand carefully before you get very high with it. ($50 is cheap but falling and landing is expensive!)
As a house painter I've learned.... "there is a LOT more gravity up there than there is down here!"


----------

